# Köderfische Fangen???



## jannick15 (28. September 2008)

Ich möchte ein paar Köderfische fangen.(In der Elbe) Mit wasfür ner Rute???Rolle?? Montage?? Kann man sie am besten fangen??Oder wie anders???

Wen das Thema nicht hier reingehört dann bitte ich um verzeiung.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## crazyFish (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Fisch sie zwar nicht an einem Fluss sondern an einer Talsperre, aber dort gibs drei Arten:


Mit der Senke
Zur wärmeren Jahreszeit mit einer unberingten Stippe um die 5m
Und wenns kälter ist, sprich der Fisch steht tiefer, mit einem Winklepicker und leichten Futterkörben.
Köder sind dann meist Pinkies an kleinen Haken angeboten.


----------



## kulti007 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

zur zeit fängt man die köderfische noch rund um den buhnenkoph. unberingte stippe mit 18 haken und made mit kleiner pose bis 1g, ca. 30 tief gestellt


----------



## jannick15 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Könnt ihr mir ne rute und rolle empfehlen wert ca 50€???


----------



## crazyFish (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Wofür?
Bis jetz waren doch die meisten Anregung die unberingte Stippe, da nutze ich die hier und für so ein paar Köfis finde ich die genau richtig.


----------



## jannick15 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

ich meinte auch empfehlungen für stipp/wikelpicker ruten und rollen......danke für den tipp


----------



## crazyFish (28. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ja die Stippe nutzte ja ohne Rolle und bei ner Winklepicker nutzte einfach ne relaitv kleine Stationärrolle die du zu hause liegen hast.
Extra investieren ist da meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig. Als Winklepicker habe ich derzeit die hier in 2,70.


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

es wird nun sowieso immer schwierigen Köfis zu fangen wenn das Wasser kälter wird ...
am besten irgendwo in nem kleinen Teich , bestimmt einfacher als in der Elbe


----------



## toller-hecht14 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

also ich angel am rhein das dürfte für die köderfische ungefähr gleich rauskommen wie bei der elbe...
ich werf immer so 2-3 faustgroße futterbälle in eine vom rand aus ca 5 m entfernte stelle meistens sinds dann aber doch nur 3m wichtig is nur das es da nich ungedingt ganz flach ist dann nimmste dir irgendne alte rute die du zuhause liegen hast + rolle machst da ne leichte pose dran und n 18er haken mit einer made drauf und dann haste ratz fatz deine köfis


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Also zum Köfi fangen nehm ich meine alte, im Griff gebrochene Silstar 2,80m Rute, eine uralte Silstar Rolle mit 0.20er Schnur, einen 1gr. Schwimmer, 14er Haken und paar maden oder bisschen Teig.

Alternativ eine Senke, wenn man sie einsetzen kann.


----------



## jannick15 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob das reichen wird....Mein Angelhändler bittet ein Anfänger Set mit Rute und Rolle an für 25€ von Exori...Wird das reichen zum Köderfischen??;+

Haben ja erst seid kurzer Zeit das Angeln angefangen deshalb hab ich keine alte Rute und Rolle liegen

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ich habe ne Stippe für 1,50euro die ist 5m lang..... und das reicht zur Zeit vollkommen aus!!!


----------



## elmo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

kaufe dir ne kurze stippe bis 5metern, wenn du erst frisch mit dem angeln anfängst ist dass die richtige wahl.


posen , köder haken brauchst du auch nichts tolles.standart kram den man so hat.


elmo


----------



## crazyFish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Na wenn du noch nichs da hast würde ich trotzdem die Finger von so einem Set lassen.
Hol dir eine günstige Kopfrute um die 5m, eine 25m Spule mit einer 14 oder 16er Schnur zum binden der Montagen, zwei, drei leichte Stippposen, im Stillwasser fische ich auf Köfis mit ca 0,5g, eine Packung Bleischrote und ein Paket gebundene Vorfächer für Weißfische, auch hier gilt je feiner desto besser.
Dazu noch ein paar Pinkies und ein wenig Lockfutter und schon hast du alles was du brauchst um deine ersten kleinen Fischies zu stippen.
 So habe ich nach dem Erwerb meines Scheins die ersten Erfolgserlebnis erlebt, danben kann man noch immer schön ne zweit Rute mit Wurm oder Fisch auslegen und in die wunderbare Welt des Angels abtauchen .


----------



## jannick15 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ich weiß das die Stpprute besser ist bloß komm ich an so eine nicht so leicht ran( mein Angelladen verkauft die nicht und kriegt die nicht mehr rein...weil er schließt) nun wollte ich wissen ob es alternativ geht????


----------



## crazyFish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Gibst denn nichs anderes in der Umgebung wo du deine Ausrüstung holen kannst? Weil spätestens wenn der zu macht brauchst du ja ne alternative. 
Und wenn der grad am ausverkaufen ist, pass besser genau bei so "Sets" auf...


----------



## jannick15 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Doch der ist aber 25 Km weg und ohne Auto wird es schwer...wie meinste dasaufpassen?? also keine alternative?


----------



## crazyFish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ich mein, dass du dir nich seine altlasten andrehen lässt .
Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich noch eine 4m Stippe von Decathlon bei meinen Eltern im Keller liegen habe. Wenn du die haben willst bekommst du die für den reinen Versandkostenpreis.
Kann dir bloß ers am DO oder FR sagen welche Abmaße die zusammengeschoben hat, sprich was der Versand dann kosten würd....


----------



## jannick15 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ok wenn du mir die schicken würdest wäre echt cool von dir^^

Ok denn kannste mir ja am Do oder Fr die Kosten per PN schicken

Kannste mir noch vllt ein paar pics oder erklärungen schicken wie man so eine rute fischt?


----------



## crazyFish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Grad in den Sinn gekommen habe auch noch das 6m Modell von Decahtlon rum liegen, finde ich zwar nich so angenehm zum fischen aber nun hast du die Qual der Wahl... 

Hier kannst du ma schauen und ansonsten einfach im Board oder Google ein wenig rumsuchen und wenn dann noch was unklar ist nachfragen...


----------



## elmo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

scheint ja ein super laden zu sein. mach dass besser NICHT.

#d

dann fahr lieber ein paar km weiter und da besorgst du dir ,was der vor vorschreiber geschrieben hat,dann läuft es !!!!!#6


----------



## jannick15 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

crazy fish: PN erhalten??


----------



## elmo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

ja siehst du mal, und den kleinkram wirst du doch noch bei deinem händler bekommen oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich mein, dass du dir nich seine altlasten andrehen lässt .
> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich noch eine 4m Stippe von Decathlon bei meinen Eltern im Keller liegen habe. Wenn du die haben willst bekommst du die für den reinen Versandkostenpreis.
> Kann dir bloß ers am DO oder FR sagen welche Abmaße die zusammengeschoben hat, sprich was der Versand dann kosten würd....


 

Find ich ne ganz tolle Sache. #6#6#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ich hab noch ne 4,50m Stippe von Silstar, was willsten ausgeben? 

Zu deinem Angelladen: 
Ich würde einmal im Jahr bei einem Versandhaus bestellen, alles was man wieder neu benötigt oder braucht.
Wenn dann wirklich mal im Laufe des Jahres irgendetwas leer geht (z.b. eine bestimmte Hakengrösse), dann kannste die immer noch im Shop vor Ort nachkaufen, ebenso wie Maden und sonst. Köder.


----------



## jannick15 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Könnte man auch ne Allround Angel nehmen und damit erfolgreich köfis fangen??? Wenn man leichte Montage fischt und mit anfüttern? (Wie bei Stippfischen...bloß mit Allround Angel)

Kann mir da sjemand beantworten?


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. September 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Du kannst die Köderfische auch mit einem Stock als Angel, einem Stück Holz als Schwimmer  und einem Stück Schnur fangen.
Es ist auf gut deutsch gesagt sch**ssegal was du für eine Angel, Schnur oder Rolle für den Fang von Köderfischen nimmst.


----------



## sepia (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

wollte dazu auch mal sagen, dass es eigentlich nichts einfacheres gibt. das wichtige ist nur, dass die rotaugen -federn oder was auch immer da sind.
also als Angel ist bei uns im Keller immer noch ne 2,50m lange bambusstange mit einem endring ( das kann man auch mit wenig Kreativität selbst machen, hauptsache gucken dass der endring gescheit sitzt. also ordentlich festmachen) dann kommt da Schnur ran, wieviel ist euch überlassen, aber ich denke mal 3/4 - 1 1/4 mal die Stocklänge, kleiner Schwimmer, wie erwähnt so zwischen 0,5 - 1,5 gr. , n kleiner Wirbel, Vorfach (hab auch schon mit 14er , aber halte 16er oder 18er für den Anfang in Ordnung. 20er kann man nehmen wenn man mal 5cm Köfi´s braucht.)
einigermassen filigrane Schnüre verwenden. Ne stelle mit Umkehrströmung oder stillem Wasser im Fluss suchen,und da einwerfen. Vorher mal n paar Würstchen in der Handkuhle vom Zwiebackteig machen, oder halt Maden reinschmeissen, und schon gehts los.
Immer mal wieder rausholen, denn die Rot.... lieben es den sinkenden Köder zu schnappen. Also auch n bissl mit der Höhe zwischendurch variieren.
Wie lange Rute und Schnur ist kommt drauf an wieviel Platz ihr habt. denn wenn euch n 20er Haken im Busch hängt, weil eure Stippe 7m lang ist, dann braucht ihr da nicht mehr dranziehen.


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Danke für die vielen Antworten....

Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden; Die Rute und Rolle ist egal was für eine...Schnurstärke zwischen 0,15 und 0,20 mono, Köder Maden und eine kleine leichte Pose??

Gibt es auch ein Futterrezept wo man Köderfische mit fangen kann??( Das man zuhause selber herstellen kann?)


----------



## stanleyclan (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

ich mache das immer so: einfach mehl und dann ein bisscehn wasser und zu einem teig machen. man kann dann alt wahlweise noch andere lockmittel reinmischen wie vanillepulver oder haferflocen und hanfkrner etc.


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

ok danke für schnelle antwort werde es mal ausprobieren...In was für nem verhältnis stehen wasser und mehl??(Menge??) und was sind die besten Lockstoffe für Köderfische??


----------



## crazyFish (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Feste Regel gibt es da nicht, da jede Futtermischung anders abbindet. Wenn ich mit dem Winklepicker und Futterkorb fische gebe ich langsam Wasser zu bis das Futter eine Bindung hat, dass ich einen Ballen aus ca. 1m ins Futter fallen lassen kann ohne dass dieser zerbricht.
Wenn ich mit der Kopfrute im rechtflachen, stillen Wasser fische überfeuchte ich das Futter gern, dass es breig wird und im Wasser Wolken bildet. Dass lockt manchma sehr gut.

Ich geh geleich ma in den Keller un meß nach dann schick ich dir ne PN.


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

@ crazy fish: danke...

Hat noch jemand nen guten Lockstoff für Köderfische?


----------



## crazyFish (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Grundlegende Tendenzen sind:
 -> Rotaugen ehr herb, Brassen ehr süß
 -> Sommer ehr süß, Winter ehr Herb
Grundlegende nutze ich wenn es auf Rotaugen geht gern Futter, dass Hanf enthält. Sprich diese fertig Futtermischungen die ich dann 1:1 mit Paniermehl strecke.

Die Rutenlänge passt, wenn ich die Kosten weiß schreib ich nochma.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Jetzt im Herbst soll Curry für Rotaugen gut gehen. Im Winter auch Salz.


Willst du eigentlich nur ein paar Köfis fangen, oder wirklich erfolgreich Friedfischen?
Für ersteres reicht eigentlich auch ein Griff in die Pinkiedose beim Anfüttern und eventuell irgendetwas was Wolken bildet (Mehl, Maismehl, Paniermehl etc.).
Eine Spezielle Rute brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht, am wichtigsten sind Haken, Vorfach, Schwimmer und Bebleiung (und der Angelplatz). Mache keine Wissenschaft daraus.
(es geht hier wirklich nur um Köfibeschaffung und nicht um den Erfolgs- und Spaßfaktor)


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ne nur Köderfische fangen...Welche Geschmacksrichtigung auser Curry und Hanf  kann ich zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nehmen?? 

crazy fish@: ok alles klar


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Schau dir doch mal Threads wie diesen an http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138095

Futterrezepte gibts hier jede Menge ;-)

Aber wie gesagt, für die paar Köfis für einen Angeltag ist das schon zu viel der Mühe ;-)


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ich frag als Anfänger lieber zweimal nach

Ok ich werde jetzt für diese Zeit(Winter) Wasser und Paniermehl zu einem Brei mischen und den Zimt oder/und Curry nehmen.

Und für den Sommer werde ich auch Wasser und Paniermehl zu einem Brei mischen und den Vanille und/oder Erdbeer Puddingpulver dazutuen.

Und zu beiden noch ein klein geriebenes Brötchen und ein paar Butterkekse. 
Und vielleicht noch etwas Top Secret...Friedfischfutter(Lockfutter...flüssig oder fest).

Ist das so ok??


----------



## jannick15 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Ist meine oben beschribene Futtermischung so ok? Oder hat noch  jemand was hinzu zufügen?

crazy fish: und weißte schon was?


----------



## crazyFish (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Na du bist mir ja ein ungeduldiger . Habe es eben verpackt und im Netz nachgeschaut, die Kosten liegen kanpp unter dem was ich dir vorher über den breiten Daumen gesagt habe.
Wenn du mir bis morgen früh deine Adresse per PN zukommen lässt, gebe ich das Paket morgen Vormittag auf dem weg zum See auf.​


----------



## jannick15 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Kann mir den keiner sagen ob die oben von mir beschriebene Futtermischung ok ist?;+


----------



## crazyFish (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Wenn du Paniermehl benutzt brauchst du kein geriebenes Brötchen dazugeben, ist ja ein und das selbe...

Mischung kann man viel testen, da gibs kein richtig und falsch, ich würde bloss keine Geschmacksrichtungen wie süß und herb gleichzeitig mischen.

Ansonsten wenn du nich soviel Pioniergeist haben solltest kannst du dir wie gesagt das TS Fertigfutter holen und das mit Paniermehl strecken, das ist auf jeden Fall fänig...


----------



## jannick15 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Danke für die vielen Tipps:m

Nun wollte ich mal ausprobieren als zweitmethode um Köderfische zu fangen vielleicht Bolies aus der Karpfenangelei....wenn man die etwas kleiner formt und ohne dieses haar sondern auf nen planken haken. Weil es bei Bolies ja nun auch viele Geschmacksrichtungen gibt....Macht das Sinn? Und sollte man den noch Anfüttern? Wenn ja mit was?|kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfische Fangen???*

Es macht definitiv keinen Sinn, egal ob mit ganzen oder zerkleinerten Boilies auf kleine Fische zu angeln. Erstens. Boilies, egal ob ganz oder zerkleinert, bekommst du nicht auf den Haken bzw. zerbrechen beim Anködern, zweitens bekommen die kleinen fische die boilies nicht mit ihren zu schwachen "Mundwerkzeugen" nicht zerdrückt, wie etwa große Karpfen oder Schleien. Bleibe also bei Maden, oder Brotflocke, damit wirst du definitiv: erstens einfacher, zweitens schneller zum Erfolg kommen!


----------

